# bull heads



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

i can fish a pond stalked with bull heads and the guy wonts me and my buddy to take some do eny of u guys eat them and how do they tast


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I haven't heard of eating them but I think I read on here they use them for flat head bait? But I'm not sure.


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

They are edible, but honestly, who want's to filet chicken nugget sized filets?


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

if you can get them around a pound they are delicious!!!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

They make excellent flathead bait, they also taste great. If you catch a mess of good sized ones its totally worth filleting them.


----------



## evan171112 (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone know where i can catch them in the Dayton area?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

they taste just fine, but some people who probably didnt clean them right or didn't take the appropriate measures to get rid of any muddy taste, say they are disgusting.
if they've got the muddy taste, then soaking them a day or two in salt water or buttermilk seems to help get rid of that taste.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

They taste good and I like the texture better than channel. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

